# Unique Mouse?



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

In our breeding facility I have found an interesting colored mouse: agouti with Siamese points. Anywone ever seen this before. It is a female.
Where is is The Mouselovers Forum?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Mouselovers is down for a while it may be back up now though just google it


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

There's a mouse section on here http://australianratforum.com/forum/forum.php 

Where's our pictures?!


----------

